# Curious discovery



## Surfer Joe (May 23, 2015)

When I check the trichs on my plants, I tend to pick some of the parts on the upper colas that are getting the most light thinking that the trichs will be most developed there and tell me how far along the plant is.
The problem is that the trichs on those parts are often clear and also slightly damaged, maybe from the light or from the fans.
So I kept thinking that the plants were still undeveloped, but the pistils were shrivelling and darkening and the calyxes were swelling up, so it was confusing.
I checked a mid branch where the light is weaker and there I found that all of the trichs were cloudy. This was very surprising. Apparently, trichs turn cloudy by the maturity of the plant rather than the intensity of the light.


----------



## Hackerman (May 23, 2015)

Some plants mature from the bottom up and some from the top down. Some just scatter and dance. LOL

But, yes, it's the maturity of the plant, not the amount of light.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2015)

I have amber and clear...no cloudy. How does that even happen?


----------



## sopappy (May 23, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I have amber and clear...no cloudy. How does that even happen?



Fascinating.... they go from clear right to amber? like a light switch, on / off?
wow, you have the first digital marijuana plant, I knew this was coming.
Sorry Rose, kidding again but really, no in between at all? 
That's amazing. Can you get some pictures that close-up? (I can't)


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 23, 2015)

I also had some that looked just clear and with some amber on a leaf near the top but then I checked the underside of the leaf and it was all covered with milky trichs.
It seems confusing.
If you look at the plants each day, you can see the pistils darkening and shrivelling and the calyxes swelling, so I have been paying more attention to that and not just focusing on the trichs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 26, 2015)

Judging ripeness of a plant for harvest can be a bit tricky unless you have grown that particular plant pheno several times. I have had the same issue on different ones. I have a pair of autos right now that I have been watching and found that I couldn't see amber trichs with my 30x loupe but my wife's new camera picked them up beautifully. The bad thing is that the buds haven't bulked up nearly as much as I want. However, I haven't grown this phenol before so I don't know where the peak is for harvest. 

View attachment SBR2.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Fascinating.... they go from clear right to amber? like a light switch, on / off?
> wow, you have the first digital marijuana plant, I knew this was coming.
> Sorry Rose, kidding again but really, no in between at all?
> That's amazing. Can you get some pictures that close-up? (I can't)




Sopappy, i can't get a close up cause i am smoking it. I have never seen that happen before, but it is great smoke.. so I am good..


----------

